# Roald Dahl



## papalovesmango (Jul 27, 2004)

Roald Dahl is one of my favourite authors, he has the abiltiy to write books for young children and also adults. I love his imagination and i love reading, his books again and again. I think that that many books are ruined by films, i thought matilda was a good book but the film ruined it. I think film producers should leave books alone what do you think?


----------



## Spudley (Jul 27, 2004)

I second that recommendation -- I loved Roald Dahl's stories when I was young


----------



## Deadally (Jul 30, 2004)

I used to read Dahl when I was a bit younger, as well!

I find the stories he writes touching and inspiring, but I'm a sucker for those kinds of things.

I still watch Matilda, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, and James and the Giant Peach (movie versions) every chance I get.  They are some of my favorites, I think.


----------

